
Bill Gates admits Control-Alt-Delete was a mistake, blames IBM - chrisdinn
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4772680/bill-gates-admits-ctrl-alt-del-was-a-mistake
======
txutxu
On Linux 0.01 (10/30/93 1:00:00 AM) I see the following:

    
    
            jne cur2		/* check for ctrl-alt-del */
    

During years I've been working on shared KVM (keyboard, video, mouse) devices,
where windows sysadmins did press ctrl+alt+delete as first step, to wake up
the monitor from sleep.

If you had bad luck and the KVM was in the wrong port... boom!

I did learn to disable this feature the hard way.

------
rbanffy
"the new device called the phone" (Ballmer's, but still precious)

